# Racism



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

If the definition is this:

*racÂ·ism 
n.

1) The belief that race accounts for differences in human character or ability and that a particular race is superior to others.

2) Discrimination or prejudice based on race. *

then how the hell can they justify this: ?

_A history graduate has been rejected for a job in a royal palace because he is white.

Brighton and Hove council told Kieron Keenan he could not apply for the job of trainee museum assistant at The Royal Pavilion because he is not of African, Afro-Caribbean, Asian or Chinese descent.

Mr Keenan, a 23-year-old graduate, said: "It's astonishing. In order to be seen to be less discriminatory towards ethnic groups the council has used a law which is blatantly discriminatory against another ethnic group._

Political bloody correctness gone truly insane??

I think the handcart is fast approaching hell...

More info here:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/mai...e13.xml&sSheet=/news/2006/07/13/ixuknews.html

:twisted:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its wrong and mind blowing The body involved can be taken to court over actions like this as its positive discrimination.

What a mad world - how about this, the best person gets the job regardless. :evil:

Police tried this a few years ago, was over turned.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I had a issue at work over this.

We had a policy which contained some "positive discrimination". At my appraisal one of the questions asked was have I read, understood and agreed with it. I said no.

My boss went 

I told him there was no such thing as "positive" discrimination and it was simply discrimanatory. I said I wouldn't follow it as regardless of what the policy says, I will always employ the person I feel fits the job best regardless of race, class, creed, religion, sex, etc.

He bottled it and my appraisal was simply written to say we had discussed the policy.

I then got interviewed by HR about why I wouldn't follow the policy. They were concerned that I was racist!!

I simply pointed to my team (all of which I'd personally employed) and it was like the United Nations! They backed off but wouldn't change the policy. Apparently it was dictated to them as a company that they had to be seen to be acting in a "postive" manner.

WHAT A FECKING LOAD OF BOLLOX!! :x

Until all such policies bite the dust, people will never be treated equally.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I think restaurants are the only places that can employ based on race.

Aren't they?


----------



## AvusLee (Jun 12, 2004)

My girlfriend showed me a recruitment ad from the London Fire Brigade in a girly mag. It said women were underrepresented in the service as firefighters and they were looking for women, especially those from ehtnic backgrounds. Does it matter who is dragging you out of a housefire? 
I firmly believe right person for the job. Whatever happened to gaining a job through hard work and merit?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I sell HR and Finance systems for a living and am asked repeatedly in tenders and meetings if our system manages equal opps etc (duh like we would even be trading if not).

To me it seems that the only true way to achieve equal opportunities is to disregard the whole subject from the start. Dont record ethnicity, just ignore it.

By recording the ethnic details of an individual are we surely not being racist in the first place? I mean, no one records the fact that I can be a bad tempered, narky old git sometimes do they, and thats far more likely to have an affect on my work than the colour of my skin (currently RED after Gaydon :lol: ).

Just an observation from this weekend and this forum which demonstrates the futility of racism. You make friends on the forums, talk to them on MSN, we all use online names so u cant tell peoples racial backgrounds and then, you meet. The guy you have got on with and become friends with turns out to be of a different racial background to you. What are you going to do? Suddenly hate the guy?

I mean Tej thought I was Jamaican and when he met me he realised I was a blue skinned Yorkshireman. Imagine the shock on the poor lads face! :wink:

Racism, just an excuse for people to cause trouble, if it wasnt that it would be religion or some other ridiculous human fabrication designed to cause rifts in society.

Now classism, thats got a future that has!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Leg said:


> I mean, no one records the fact that I can be a bad tempered, narky old git sometimes


Should that not be most of the time Rich :wink: :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > I mean, no one records the fact that I can be a bad tempered, narky old git sometimes
> ...


Bloody geordies. Regionalism is absolutely fine too!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Leg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Thats 
Mr Bloody Geordie to you sir


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

There are two things I can't stand: racism and the Dutch.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

jdn said:


> _A history graduate has been rejected for a job in a royal palace because he is white.
> 
> Brighton and Hove council told Kieron Keenan he could not apply for the job of trainee museum assistant at The Royal Pavilion because he is not of African, Afro-Caribbean, Asian or Chinese descent._


_

yet if it was the otherway round "had to be white" then the employers would be spending the night in jail.

Leg - any room in that suitcase when you go to Canada? :lol:_


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Leg said:


> I sell HR and Finance systems for a living and am asked repeatedly in tenders and meetings if our system manages equal opps etc (duh like we would even be trading if not).
> 
> To me it seems that the only true way to achieve equal opportunities is to disregard the whole subject from the start. Dont record ethnicity, just ignore it.
> 
> ...


I run a recruitment company and was recently told off by a web company that an advert I posted was Racist because I wrote:
"Applicants must be resident in the UK and have no working restrictions"
whereas I should have written:
"Applicants should be able to work and live in the UK with no restrictions"

WTF is that all about :evil: The client wants someone to be ready for work immediately so they can't wait for them to relocate.

Its a big crock of shit if you ask me. My clients employ the best person for the job and that is their only criteria. Just the f**king nanny state interfering again and again, why can't they lust leave us alone to get on with life.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm not racist. I hate everybody equally.

:wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I like it.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Off topic but I must say I am right into your avatar pic


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Carlos said:


> Off topic but I must say I am right into your avatar pic


How far into it? Conkers deep? :lol:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > Off topic but I must say I am right into your avatar pic
> ...


Good one :lol:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Off topic but I must say I am right into your avatar pic


Enjoy it whilst you can... someone will be along to complain soon. :?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

CH_Peter said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > Off topic but I must say I am right into your avatar pic
> ...


Yeah me, which idiot gave her a jacket?


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

Leg said:


> CH_Peter said:
> 
> 
> > Carlos said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

do my eyes deceive me, or was that the 'recently lesser spotted' Jampott as few posts back?.......


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

All we want now is for Vlasten to rear his ugly head and add some perverted remark :roll: :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TTwiggy said:


> do my eyes deceive me, or was that the 'recently lesser spotted' Jampott as few posts back?.......


You almost make it sound like you missed me.

Awwww how sweet. :-*


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Hilly10 said:


> All we want now is for Vlasten to rear his ugly head and add some perverted remark :roll: :lol:


Hes around


----------

